# new to the board today.



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

hi guys. joined today. one question i do need to ask is that i bought some deca the other day. its by a company called k. mediana ltd. IS THIS FAKE?

I cant tell the fake from the legit stuff. How does anyone know that when they buy gear its the real thing? I mean, we all could be spending a lot of money on this stuff and it could be s**t


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

dig around in the forum and youll find pics by Garrilla, knows his s**t.

Even Google it "real fake deca" all the keywords you need.

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

dont know bout the gear,

just wanted 2 say welcome 2 musclechat


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

welcome m8


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

Welcome m8


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2005)

welcome bro


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Welcome Bud.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

cheers for the welcome guys. so, does anyone know if the deca i have is fake. i am due for another shot today but am unsure whether to inject this stuff.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat. You'll have more success asking this kind of thing in the steroids forum.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

as raz said, your in the wrong place.

according to here, your gear is fake:

http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/m_156014/mpage_42/tm.htm

see post 835 on that

Nick


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

trev said:


> cheers for the welcome guys. so, does anyone know if the deca i have is fake. i am due for another shot today but am unsure whether to inject this stuff.


I cant help but notice that you said 'another' shot!! Does this mean that you are injecting a substance into your body without actually knowing what it is?? :shock: :shock: :shock:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

hey guys. new today too. this site looks great. ive been training a couple of years but only really know what im doing the last year. just finished a superdrol cycle and put on about 7 pounds. any suggestions of what to try next would be good. maybe something a bit more potent but not sure which sites selling juice are real!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

kruz said:


> hey guys. new today too. this site looks great. ive been training a couple of years but only really know what im doing the last year. just finished a superdrol cycle and put on about 7 pounds. any suggestions of what to try next would be good. maybe something a bit more potent but not sure which sites selling juice are real!


m8 if it is a site found by a simple search it ant gonna be real!!and welcome to musclechat :wink:


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

welcome board m8


----------

